# white feather



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

Dont know if this is true or not, but i have heard after someone dies that if you find a white feather it means they are an angel or something like that, well coming home from my walk with sasha yesterday a white feather appeared out of nowhere, the wind caught it and blow it along the road, sasha and i chased it , she thought it was fun, but i did manage to get it, so im liking to think its a message from saxon, anyone heard anything like this, it has been written about in a book about carren keatting my her mum gloria huniford her in uk, just cant remember exactly what it said about this feather, anyway its stick on my fridge with a pic of saxon, and thats the way im going to think for now anyway


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes, I have heard that and I think it's wonderful that you have that to hang onto along with your wonderful memories of your dear boy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is nice that Saxon found a way to let you know he is ok. I truly believe that too.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've said it before. I do believe I do I do I do!!!!!!!!!!! Glad you found it!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hadn't heard that before, but do believe. The Spring after my Uncle passed produced the most beautiful array of Irises and Lilies in my Mother's Garden...a garden that had been ignored and withering for years...Yes, I believe we get signs from our loved ones, signs that are obvious to us if no one else. Fast forward 20 years and the same thing happened to my husband's Aunt. The first Spring after her husband had passed her old neglected garden produced one huge beautiful White Lily that lasted longer than usual.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I do believe it was a sign from your beloved angel Saxon. I am a believer. I had many signs from my angel Kody. They gave me great comfort.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad you received a message from Saxon. : )


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

OH wow that's amazing  How nice of Saxon


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I do believe your old boy popped in to say he's okay. It's so lovely to get those signs when you're open to them.


----------

